# Боли при глубоком вдохе в области ребер слева. Возможно, причина - герпес?



## TatyanaS (19 Май 2017)

Добрый вечер, уважаемые доктора! Пожалуйста, посоветуйте, что делать в моей ситуации.

Меня зовут Татьяна, 36 лет, проживаю в Самаре.

*Жалобы*: Есть ноющие - тянущие боли при глубоком вдохе либо повороте корпуса вправо, то сильнее, то слабее. Боль со стороны спины, на уровне ребер, примерно где лопатка. Продолжительность - 1,5-2 месяца. Кроме этого, присутствуют боли в пояснице при наклоне вперед, больше с левой стороны. Разгибаться после наклона больно. Длительность этих болей - также примерно, 1,5-2 месяца. Еще беспокоят частые рецидивы герпеса на левой ягодице. В апреле этого года произошло 4 рецидива.

*Анамнез заболевания*: На протяжении последних 6-7 лет беспокоят периодические герпетические высыпания на ягодице, в основном с левой стороны. В первые 2-3 года были 1-2 раза в год, после рождения двоих детей (в 2012г., в 2016 г.) стали появляться довольно часто - чуть ли не каждый месяц. Жалобы на боли в спине и пояснице появились в последние 1,5-2 месяца. Также, в последних числах апреля, сильно прострелило в районе поясницы, именно там, где до этого ныло при наклонах вперед. Произошло это на детской площадке, когда наклонилась к ребенку, а разогнуться уже не смогла. Несколько дней мазала поясницу гелем Траумель-С, острая боль прошла, осталась тупая ноющая, которая и была до этого прострела. Весь апрель у меня была сильно стрессовая ситуация, плюс ко всему я съела непозволительно много шоколада (уже потом я прочитала, что герпес строится на аргинине, которого в шоколаде очень много), возможно, с этим связываю такое количество рецидивов герпеса именно в апреле, потому как в жизни так часто больше никогда не было. Еще по позвоночнику: спина сутулая, забываю выпрямляться. Когда выпрямляюсь чувствую некоторый дискомфорт, постоянно носила на ручках детей.

*О себе*: Работа была офисного характера, в основном сидячая. Сейчас нахожусь в декретном отпуске, 2-е маленьких детей (4 года и 1 годик), в 2016г была перенесена операция кесарево сечение (после нее заметила учащение рецидивов герпеса). Вредных привычек не имею, никогда не курила, не пила. Стараюсь придерживаться здорового образа жизни, но без фанатизма. Фаст-фудами, колами и прочей «кухней» не увлекаюсь, готовлю всегда дома. В детстве, помню, была аллергия на металл (на металлические сережки, цепочки, на клепки джинсов), сейчас прошла. Лет 15 назад в течение года часто появлялась крапивница, аллерген так и не нашла, аллергия прошла сама. Лет 5 назад выяснилась аллергия на антибиотики пенициллинового ряда, года 2 назад – на антибиотик клацид. Перед беременностью в 2015 году пытаясь загнать герпес в ремиссию, пропивала курс Валтрекса (несколько дней, точно не помню), пропила - появился снова.

*Лабораторные исследования*: 18.05.2017г была сдана кровь на 1,2,3 тип герпеса. Получила результаты, и с ужасом обнаружила, что присутствуют все 3 типа.
anti -VZV IgG 928.9* (< 150 мЕд/мл отрицательно, > 150 мЕд/мл положительн)
anti -VZV IgM - отрицат.

anti - HSV (1тип) IgG 52.00* (< 0.9 – отрицательно , 0.9 - 1.1 – сомнительно, > 1.1 – положительно)
anti - HSV (2 тип) IgG 13.0* (< 0.9 – отрицательно, 0.9 - 1.1 – сомнительно, > 1.1 – положительно)
anti - HSV (1 и 2 типов) IgM - отрицат.

*Инструментальные методы исследования: *в мае 2017 была пройдена флюорография, пыталась выяснить боль в спине при вдохе, но по результатам флюро – без патологий.

*Лечение*: Медикаментозно в последнее время не лечилась, только местно, на высыпания наносила мазь «Виферон» или «Ацикловир». Пропиваю курс витамина «В». При стреляющих болях в пояснице использовала гель Траумель-С, помог. Примерно месяц назад начала принимать L-lysin в надежде, что сократится частота рецидивов, за этот месяц было единичное высыпание, но пузырьков не было, и не было характерного зуда, поэтому о результатах говорить пока рано, но ничего плохого сказать не могу.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, по появившимся вопросам:

Исходя из результатов крови на типы герпеса, при таких огромных значениях Варицелла Зостер, получается, что причиной всех жалоб является именно он? И высыпания на ягодице тоже от него? 

Поможет ли в моей ситуации массаж, мануальная терапия (чтобы ушла боль)?

Самое главное, как лечить 3-й тип? Почитала про аллокин-альфа - он активен, к сожалению, только при герпесе 1 и 2 типов.

Благодарю за ответы.


----------



## La murr (20 Май 2017)

@TatyanaS, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## TatyanaS (20 Май 2017)

@La murr, спасибо за отклик. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно дополнить сведения? Изначальное сообщение нет возможности отредактировать.


----------



## La murr (20 Май 2017)

@TatyanaS, разместите то, что необходимо, в следующем сообщении, я отредактирую первый пост.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Май 2017)

Нужны очные консультации невролога и инфекциониста.


----------



## TatyanaS (20 Май 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @TatyanaS, разместите то, что необходимо, в следующем сообщении, я отредактирую первый пост.



Добрый вечер, уважаемые доктора! Пожалуйста, посоветуйте, что делать в моей ситуации.

Меня зовут Татьяна, 36 лет, проживаю в Самаре.

*Жалобы*: Есть ноющие - тянущие боли при глубоком вдохе либо повороте корпуса вправо, то сильнее, то слабее. Боль со стороны спины, на уровне ребер, примерно где лопатка. Продолжительность - 1,5-2 месяца. Кроме этого, присутствуют боли в пояснице при наклоне вперед, больше с левой стороны. Разгибаться после наклона больно. Длительность этих болей - также примерно, 1,5-2 месяца. Еще беспокоят частые рецидивы герпеса на левой ягодице. В апреле этого года произошло 4 рецидива.

*Анамнез заболевания*: На протяжении последних 6-7 лет беспокоят периодические герпетические высыпания на ягодице, в основном с левой стороны. В первые 2-3 года были 1-2 раза в год, после рождения двоих детей (в 2012г., в 2016 г.) стали появляться довольно часто - чуть ли не каждый месяц. Жалобы на боли в спине и пояснице появились в последние 1,5-2 месяца. Также, в последних числах апреля, сильно прострелило в районе поясницы, именно там, где до этого ныло при наклонах вперед. Произошло это на детской площадке, когда наклонилась к ребенку, а разогнуться уже не смогла. Несколько дней мазала поясницу гелем Траумель-С, острая боль прошла, осталась тупая ноющая, которая и была до этого прострела. Весь апрель у меня была сильно стрессовая ситуация, плюс ко всему я съела непозволительно много шоколада (уже потом я прочитала, что герпес строится на аргинине, которого в шоколаде очень много), возможно, с этим связываю такое количество рецидивов герпеса именно в апреле, потому как в жизни так часто больше никогда не было. Еще по позвоночнику: спина сутулая, забываю выпрямляться. Когда выпрямляюсь чувствую некоторый дискомфорт, постоянно носила на ручках детей.

*О себе*: Работа была офисного характера, в основном сидячая. Сейчас нахожусь в декретном отпуске, 2-е маленьких детей (4 года и 1 годик), в 2016г была перенесена операция кесарево сечение (после нее заметила учащение рецидивов герпеса). Вредных привычек не имею, никогда не курила, не пила. Стараюсь придерживаться здорового образа жизни, но без фанатизма. Фаст-фудами, колами и прочей «кухней» не увлекаюсь, готовлю всегда дома. В детстве, помню, была аллергия на металл (на металлические сережки, цепочки, на клепки джинсов), сейчас прошла. Лет 15 назад в течение года часто появлялась крапивница, аллерген так и не нашла, аллергия прошла сама. Лет 5 назад выяснилась аллергия на антибиотики пенициллинового ряда, года 2 назад – на антибиотик клацид. Перед беременностью в 2015 году пытаясь загнать герпес в ремиссию, пропивала курс Валтрекса (несколько дней, точно не помню), пропила - появился снова.

*Лабораторные исследования*: 18.05.2017г была сдана кровь на 1,2,3 тип герпеса. Получила результаты, и с ужасом обнаружила, что присутствуют все 3 типа.
anti -VZV IgG 928.9* (< 150 мЕд/мл отрицательно, > 150 мЕд/мл положительн)
anti -VZV IgM - отрицат.

anti - HSV (1тип) IgG 52.00* (< 0.9 – отрицательно , 0.9 - 1.1 – сомнительно, > 1.1 – положительно)
anti - HSV (2 тип) IgG 13.0* (< 0.9 – отрицательно, 0.9 - 1.1 – сомнительно, > 1.1 – положительно)
anti - HSV (1 и 2 типов) IgM - отрицат.

*Инструментальные методы исследования: *в мае 2017 была пройдена флюорография, пыталась выяснить боль в спине при вдохе, но по результатам флюро – без патологий.

*Лечение*: Медикаментозно в последнее время не лечилась, только местно, на высыпания наносила мазь «Виферон» или «Ацикловир». Пропиваю курс витамина «В». При стреляющих болях в пояснице использовала гель Траумель-С, помог. Примерно месяц назад начала принимать L-lysin в надежде, что сократится частота рецидивов, за этот месяц было единичное высыпание, но пузырьков не было, и не было характерного зуда, поэтому о результатах говорить пока рано, но ничего плохого сказать не могу.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, по появившимся вопросам:

Исходя из результатов крови на типы герпеса, при таких огромных значениях Варицелла Зостер, получается, что причиной всех жалоб является именно он? И высыпания на ягодице тоже от него? 

Поможет ли в моей ситуации массаж, мануальная терапия (чтобы ушла боль)?

Самое главное, как лечить 3-й тип? Почитала про аллокин-альфа - он активен, к сожалению, только при герпесе 1 и 2 типов.

Благодарю за ответы.


----------

